# NCEES HVAC&R P.E. Practice Test #70



## ExOverZero (Jun 24, 2020)

Here's a free video giving all the solution issues and references for #70 in the NCEES P.E. Practice Test for HVAC&amp;R. Topic: Compressor, Refrigeration Effect, Refrigerant Flow, P-h Diagram.

More videos coming soon!

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Get Practice with the 2020 Exam Standards and Question-Types, The Best and Most Up-to-Date PE HVAC&amp;R Exam Prep Available, The Least Expensive Study Material of its Kind.

*Now get 50% off printed books with code: HVAC2020*

Visit https://www.exoverzero.com to learn more and purchase.


----------

